# Broken Rod



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 7 foot 20-40 lb Shimano Saragosa rod that snapped in half last year when I was reeling in a shark. I am wondering if anyone on the forum does rod repair. Its snapped basically halfway up the rod and slightly splintered. Did not know if it could be cleaned up and reconnected. Not looking spend more than it would be worth but just checking to see if anyone on the forum knows anybody that can repair this or instruct me on how to do it.

Thanks,


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What rod was it and did you have a warranty? If not it can be pegged and sleeved or ferruled.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

No warranty. Its just a nice rod I bought at a yard sale a few years back.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Find someone who makes alot of rods and see if they can sleeve it for you for cheap. The guy that used to be over here charged 5 bucks for a fix.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a solid fiberglas rod from a kite ?, stripped 12" glass fibers from it, stuffed them into the broken ends of a rod with epoxy so there was at least 6" on either side of the break. Haven't tried it yet, but seems to flex smoothly.


----------

